

Social Networking tips from 125 Years Ago - KenjiCrosland
http://www.unreadyandwilling.com/2011/10/tips-on-networking-from-125-years-ago/

======
theoj
Love it! I think it summarizes a lot of the things I found about networking:

1\. The best way to network is to be a regular. One time networking events
typically don't lead to anything. Most people won't even remember your name.

2\. Novices to networking expect miracles the first time they do it. It
doesn't work that way. You can't build an "acquaintance" relationship in just
one session.

3\. Deviating from the article, it is my humble opinion that most people don't
like networking because it involves dealing with strangers. Strangers are
frightening because they are an unknown quantity. The first time you go to an
event, you are in a room full of strangers. Eventually as you go to a second,
third or fourth event, you get to know the former strangers and their
interests and you start feeling much more comfortable.

4\. You can't be an empty suit. By the second, third or fourth meeting people
will figure it out.

------
bozho
I'll fork the process, with something not impossible:

On the ninth time they tell you to get out of there and never appear again,
because you are annoying and creepy.

~~~
theoj
I disagree, unless you are totally socially maladjusted and / or can't get a
clue how to behave in social situations.

Practice makes perfect. If someone has seen you 9 times that typically means
you met a LOT of people, and therefore have had a lot of practice in talking
to people. Most likely by that point you won't be "annoying and creepy"
anymore, and if you still are you'll definitely be much less so.

In addition, if you talk to someone for a 9th time then by that point you
practically know each other and probably share some interests. They won't talk
to you for a 5th, 6th, 7th and 8th time, let alone a 9th time, if you are
annoying.

~~~
bozho
I just meant to provide an option for development of the situation which is
not unlikely to happen. Especially in some less developed countries and/or
different cultures this might not be the right approach (but it may very well
be, so you have to try)

~~~
TheSOB88
When you said "not impossible" it implied that the other fork was impossible

------
jakeonthemove
So true! From the networker's perspective, it's called persistence, and it
does work as advertised :-). The only thing you need to remember is to
actually fit in, otherwise you'll become infamous as opposed to known and
respected (although infamy is still better than being unknown I suppose,
especially since opinions can be turned around).

